# Has anyone used the ranges in the Francis Marion Nat'l Forest?



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm at Pawleys Island and it's a bit of a drive. So I'm looking for advice from anyone that's used them.


----------



## kgrips (Jan 1, 2007)

I have, many times. Its neat & clean, and not too difficult to find. It has covered Shooting stations ( 6?) under Wood canopy. Range is about 600'. Good place for serious marksmen.
Hope this helps.
Kgrips


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for responding. I went there the Saturday after Christmas and it was crowded - and lots of folks were pretty casual about muzzle discipline. I thought I'd try it during a weekday, but on second thought got concerned that it is pretty isolated and a badguy looking to get guns could see that as an opportunity. I would certainly act to prevent that, but at the same time don't relish the thought of getting in a fight when all I want is a fun day's shooting. If I can find a shooting buddy other than my wife I'll definitely give it another try during the week.


----------



## kgrips (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh boy..thats not good. I generally go during the week in the AM, but admit I haven't been there for several months, as my Custom Grip business has kept me very busy. Also, the Christmas season seems to bring out all of the college kids home on vacation.
I'll give it another shot & see if things have changed.


----------



## drmajor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Francis Marion*

Went out last Sunday afternoon. Had to wait a little. No problems, except some body left some live rounds laying around- .223.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I've been back several tiimes since I posted that and it's pretty good. Crowded on weekends, but I usually go during the week. I like that I don't have to just shoot paper. I bought some clay pigeons and have fun breaking 'em out on the berm with the AR.

Last time there we were next to a group that had a real variety of guns. I let one young guy try my 3X EOtech magnifier and he let my wife and I shoot his AK. I now own an AK....:smt082


----------

